# The Best Web Browser?



## toxapex (Apr 28, 2015)

Which do you use, and why? 

Feel free to discuss in the thread, but please be respectful of the habits/opinions of other users.


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 28, 2015)

Firefox


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 28, 2015)

Safari


----------



## Kitty2201 (Apr 28, 2015)

I like Google Chrome the best, it seems to work the fastest on my laptop


----------



## Mariah (Apr 28, 2015)

I used to use Firefox until it completely stopped working for me. I use Google Chrome these days.


----------



## mattestro (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome. Most reliable one I've used


----------



## penguins (Apr 28, 2015)

who said internet explorer


----------



## Moddie (Apr 28, 2015)

Definitely Chrome.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome.
I tried firefox/mozilla, but it was horrible. 
The navigation system was bad. It crashed so often. 
It was slow.
I switched to chrome, and it was so basic and fast. 
I love it.
I tried safari, but I didn't like it. 
And internet explorer, I hated, because I had time my exiting perfectly, if I accidentally opened it, or it would keep opening, over and over, and over again, until I shut down my computer.


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I used to use Firefox until it completely stopped working for me. I use Google Chrome these days.



Same happened with me. Could never work out why it stopped working.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome. The other ones aren't very good as Chrome imo.
chris why are u using firefox tho


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I used to use Firefox until it completely stopped working for me. I use Google Chrome these days.



same. 

but i use IE for my school website because the site is oudated and not compatible w/ chrome


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

wow!! looks like nobody uses chrome at all  
just kidding, but seriously who voted for internet explorer LMAO 
i think the last time i used that was like, 6 years ago and then it crashed and i had a bunch of viruses on my old comp


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

Kailah said:


> just kidding, but seriously who voted for internet explorer LMAO



i did. no but rlly why isnt this multiple choice


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 28, 2015)

Google Chrome. I used to use Internet Explorer but I found chrome to be faster.


----------



## kassie (Apr 28, 2015)

I switch between Firefox and Google Chrome from time to time. I prefer Firefox.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome works faster on my computer than Firefox.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Apr 28, 2015)

I use Chrome the most, it's faster and I find it's more easier to use and more convient then the others.


----------



## Mariah (Apr 28, 2015)

My dad uses Internet Explorer and Bing.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

I use Firefox. It's served me well. I'll have to try Chrome again sometime. Other than its speed I don't think I was a big fan of it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 28, 2015)

psh obviously Internet explorer

out all of those I prefer using Chrome.


----------



## Llust (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome is the best. I use to love firefox..but it didn't take long for me to realize that it just isn't for me. Firefox is a decent browser, but there's _alway_s something wrong with it from time to time.


----------



## Improv (Apr 28, 2015)

Firefox kept crashing on me after I opened more than 4 tabs at once so I just stopped using it and started using Chrome, not had any problems.


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 28, 2015)

I prefer Chrome, mostly because its reliable at stuff.

Not to mention you can customize the ever loving crap out of it.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome- it has soooooo many custom themes...... ~_~


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 28, 2015)

chrome


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 28, 2015)

Maxthon Browser. Chrome is just too slow.


----------



## tumut (Apr 28, 2015)

Safari.


----------



## Temari (Apr 28, 2015)

I think chrome won already lol


----------



## pokedude729 (Apr 28, 2015)

I use Firefox.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2015)

Definitely Chrome. It's light and fast and I love how it doesn't have ugly search bars. I would never switch, unless it went dumb on me.


----------



## JCnator (Apr 28, 2015)

Google Chrome is by far the best Web Browser I ever used in a very long time, most likely because it's highly reliable and it's constantly being updated with the latest technologies. Did I ever mentioned that it can even analyze the source files of said web page you're navigating in? That's pretty rad!


----------



## Trundle (Apr 28, 2015)

Each web browser will fit a certain computer's specs better or worse. Google Chrome's tabs eat so much memory so when you want to play heavy games and still have multiple tabs open, Firefox is much better. That's why I switched to Firefox. Google Chrome does have its bonuses but in the end Firefox is more efficient for anyone who has web browsers and any other memory eating program open. 

Also, the newer Internet Explorer is actually better than Safari and almost as good as Chrome and Firefox now so get off your biases nerds


----------



## Cam1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Firefox


----------



## tobi! (Apr 28, 2015)

Google Chrome went haywire on me too many times so I switched to Firefox.


----------



## Locket (Apr 28, 2015)

Firefox. If I use Chrome I can't see the screen . Yes, I'm becoming blind.


----------



## Chaotix (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome masterace.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 28, 2015)

Firefox has a fox as a mascot. How can you beat that?


----------



## Ablaze (Apr 28, 2015)

I use several browsers like Comodo Dragon, Comodo IceDragon, Chromodo, Aviator, Pale Moon, Midori, Chrome, and Firefox. Although the list can really be trimmed down to Chrome and Firefox, since most of those are based on Chrome and Firefox with additional features here and there. Comodo Dragon is my main one though (which is based on Chrome).

I used IE before, but Chrome and Firefox just blew it off the water, but the recent updates to it are pretty good, although I think I use enough browsers to even consider it . Waiting for Microsoft's new Spartan browser though.


----------



## samsquared (Apr 28, 2015)

Chrome 4L.
Gonna buy a chromebook, too. <3


----------



## Mariah (Apr 28, 2015)

I also use Tor for all my deep web needs.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 29, 2015)

Like buying drugs? ^


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 29, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I also use Tor for all my deep web needs.


To hire a hitman?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 29, 2015)

I voted Chrome, but most of the time I'm on my iPad so I use Safari more often.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 29, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I also use Tor for all my deep web needs.



To watch extreme stuff that can't be said here?


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 29, 2015)

Google. I gave up on Netscape when Google emerged.  I think i am dating myself, lol.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Apr 29, 2015)

Safari all the time 

otherwise chrome


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 29, 2015)

Mozilla. They have the best settings and feature and in recent years it doesn't crash as long as you update regularly.

I have tried the others but I guess I have a bs with Mozilla.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

chrome


----------



## eggs (Apr 29, 2015)

chrome. i especially like the incognito feature and bookmark manager.
those things are probably found on other browsers, but i just really like chrome's look.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 29, 2015)

I can't vote for any of them, really. I use Chrome on my tablet and Firefox on my computer.


----------



## piichinu (Apr 29, 2015)

Who picked IE
--
Chrome over here


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2015)

Other: Safari. 

Has a clean look to it, is fast, and I use it across all my devices.


----------



## hemming1996 (Apr 29, 2015)

Firefox also stopped working for me after 2 months of using it, just started becoming super slow (IE slow..) so I went back to using Google Chrome and it works fine.


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 29, 2015)

I've been using chrome for a long time and its great 

Never had the others (except internet explorer) so I dont have much of an opinion on them.


----------



## matt (Apr 29, 2015)

Firefox one of the best in terms of customisation and works well for me,
In the past Google chrome worked well for a few months then started freezing.
Internet explorer is fast but boring.


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 29, 2015)

My father is a Microsoft MVP and he and I use Chrome. What is that telling you, Microsoft?


----------



## matt (Apr 29, 2015)

ThatLancer said:


> My father is a Microsoft MVP and he and I use Chrome. What is that telling you, Microsoft?



Maybe thats why they're new browser is Spartan


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 29, 2015)

I like Chrome because it's fast and never gives me any trouble.


----------



## Feloreena (Apr 29, 2015)

I use Google Chrome. Mozilla Firefox just got way too slow.


----------



## Flop (Apr 29, 2015)

matt said:


> Internet explorer is *fast* but boring.


Calm down there Satan


----------



## Tao (Apr 29, 2015)

matt said:


> Maybe thats why they're new browser is Spartan



I'm surprised I haven't seen any advertisements of Master Chief giving 'Spartan Web Browser' two thumbs up.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 29, 2015)

Internet explorer here.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think that chrome is the best web browser.


----------



## Ashtot (Apr 30, 2015)

My ideal browser would be certain aspects of Chrome and Firefox in one browser.


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 30, 2015)

I use Chrome because blacklisting things on Tumblr is a lot easier in Chrome compared to Firefox.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Mozilla. They have the best settings and feature and in recent years it doesn't crash as long as you update regularly.
> 
> I have tried the others but I guess I have a bs with Mozilla.


What's bs? Bull poop?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Apr 30, 2015)

Chrome for sure.

I use TOR for buying my Cannabis.


----------



## Cazqui (Apr 30, 2015)

chromebrowserbestbrowser


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Apr 30, 2015)

I voted for Internet Explorer for the LOLs.
In actuality, I use Safari, and Chrome when Safari doesn't want to co-operate.


----------



## Jake (Apr 30, 2015)

oops i meant to vote internet explorer but i accidentally voted chrome fml


----------



## saehanfox (Apr 30, 2015)

Firefox keeps crashing on me so I don't know why people say it's good.


----------



## Horus (Apr 30, 2015)

Why is IE even in the poll?
and Safari isn't?

Honestly, I carry around a flash drive with Chrome on it so I don't even touch IE


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 30, 2015)

I voted for Chrome since that's what I use the most but I also use Safari even though it's not in the poll.


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 30, 2015)

i've liked using torch


----------



## Coach (Apr 30, 2015)

Chrome, but it has these strange specifics of not downloading or playing certain games, so I've started using firefox a bit more and it's growing on me.


----------



## lazuli (Apr 30, 2015)

firefox uses a lot of ram and is clunkier looking than chrome
i dont even have any apple products so no safari
and what the hell ie
do people even use opera

chrome is a lot simpler and neater looking than the other browsers


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 30, 2015)

Firefox is my preferred. at some point, I had a problem with Firefox for some reason, so was forced to use Chrome... and I just. never really liked it. :/


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 1, 2015)

I have been a firefox girl for the most part, I am alright using chrome, but I do like firefox better, depends on the computer, at work it works fine, on my home computer I get little dinosaurs and frozen faces ALL THE TIME on chrome, and firefox has never let me down. =D


----------



## cutiepiezell (May 2, 2015)

Before Chrome I used Safari all the time but one day it got way too slow for me xD


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Chrome because who in the world uses IE anymore?


----------



## Geoni (May 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I use TOR for buying my Cannabis.









Shhh Tor doesn't exist.


----------



## Aestivate (May 8, 2015)

I've always used Chrome and I really prefer it, but I'm forced to use Firefox since a year ago because my chrome is completely full of undeletable adware. Seriously, even the computer geeks at my local i-fix-your-pc-store couldn't help me. And since I'm not planning on making enormous amounts of back-ups so I can put my pc to default settings I'll just stick with Firefox until I've a new laptop. 
Damn you JOOniiCiouponn and CheapMeo >:c


----------



## Steelfang (May 8, 2015)

I've found that I can do things on one browser that I might not be able to do on another, so I switch between Firefox and Chrome, depending on what websites I plan on visiting and what I want to use the browser for.


----------



## kelpy (May 9, 2015)

Chrome for sure!
I tried IE. Did NOT like it.
I haven't tried Firefox, it looks meh to me.


----------



## RayOfHope (May 9, 2015)

...


----------



## LisaTheGreat (May 11, 2015)

Safari is the best in my opinion.

If you're using windows then I'd go with Chrome.

Internet explorer is just horrible *facepalm*


----------



## Katelyn (May 11, 2015)

Definitely Chrome. Firefox is slow, Safari just wasn't my thing, and IE is just all around an awful browser. Chrome is fast and simple, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Punchies (May 14, 2015)

I own a Mac but I prefer chrome over safari XD


----------



## Ashuro (May 16, 2015)

Haha I own a mac too but I use safari. : p
Maybe I'm wrong but well, I don' really care about the browser I use. xD


----------



## GoldWatson (May 16, 2015)

Firefox is the best in my opinion.  IE sucks!


----------



## Taka (May 16, 2015)

I like Safari the best.


----------



## infinikitten (May 16, 2015)

Opera is my primary browser, though I keep two or three on all my computers. Each have their own benefits but Opera has always been my favorite. I want tab-stacking back though, I miss it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 16, 2015)

7 people in this thread have been living a lie.


----------

